# Umik-1 orientation



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Hey guys, I have a seemingly dumb question to ask. I'm wondering if I should situate my umik so it's straight up. My focus right now is measuring my subs, in room at my LP. Being omni directional, makes me think this is right. Fwiw, I've been using my rat shack meter. (With cal file)

p.s. At what point do I need to consider pointing the capsule at the speakers? Individual channel measurements?
Thanks guys.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

For subs straight up is fine. The UMIK's cal file (from miniDSP) is for the case where you point the mic at what you want to measure, so for individual speakers point the mic towards the speaker.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

To expound a bit on John’s comments, bass frequencies are omnidirectional so it doesn’t matter where you point the mic when measuring subwoofers. For individual speaker measurements pointing at the speaker gets the most accurate results. Unless the UMIK-1’s calibration specifies otherwise, it was generated for on-axis measurements anyway.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Thanks john, and Wayne! You're the best.


----------



## panson (Nov 24, 2011)

You will notice different results at different locations. Room effect affects your result although low-freq is ominous-directional.


----------



## panson (Nov 24, 2011)

Typo: omnidirectional


----------

